# Rose of Sharon-Hardy Hibiscus plants



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 5, 2012)

For all of us that don't live in the â€œwarm" zones, the rose of Sharon is one of the hibiscus plants we can grow. 
This seller on eBay has wonderful plants from her yard. Mine was 12" tall, fully rooted and ready to plant for the tortoise enclosure. She also has hosta starts for sell. She is fair and easy to work with. As with everything for your tortoise please check the edible list as well as planting it on your own soil to avoid possible fertilizer or pesticide contamination. Stacy says all her stuff is organic. I'm gaining nothing personal from this recommendation, I just think it good to spread the love as it were. 

Search eBay for: my-field-of-dreams. When you do the search make sure your search fields include to search description.


----------



## MooingTricycle (Sep 5, 2012)

We have huuuuge rose of sharons here in MA at my parents house. I pick flowers and leaves for my little one often


----------

